# Mongoose BMX



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 13, 2015)

I know this isn't old but just looking for alittle info on it,bought it cause it looked cool with the gold accents.Any ideal on value ?


----------



## T-Mar (Aug 13, 2015)

This is an entry level BMX model that was sold by Walmart about 5 years. Original price was $119.00 US. Despite the excellent condition you're likely looking at no more than 1/2 that price, in a good market.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 13, 2015)

Ok I got a pretty good deal on it so half is fine thanks for info


----------

